# Should I send this axe back?



## hokisama (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi. I'm new here and I hate that my first post is asking for help. 

Up till now I've never had a "nice" axe. I've always just used the cheap axes from walmart. My wife just got me a Hults Bruk Atran for my birthday, and I'm super excited. The only issue is the bevels are really inconsistent. Being new to axes I'm not sure how big of an issue this is. Should I keep it and slowly work the bevel inconsistancies out as it needs to be sharpened, or should I exchange it? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Honyuk96 (Dec 5, 2018)

Send it back and be sure they pay the shipping, that is BAD


----------



## Little Al (Dec 5, 2018)

Have you used it? does it work good? if yes use it like you stole it& as you sharpen edge it to your liking Its a descendant of an IRON AGE tool I wouldn't try to over think it My grandpa was an frequent axe user on getting a new /different head he would spend 2 or more days total time doing odd minuets "fettling" the edge he always used to say "never seen a good "un "come straight from the forge"


----------



## hokisama (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Those responses reflect why I'm not sure what to do. I have not used the axe yet because if I'm going to return it, I don't want any issues with it being "used." It probably functions just fine. 

On the other hand, it's new and it was expensive. If the steel is as good as it's supposed to be, it will take me quite a long time to get the bevels right just by sharpening it when it gets dull from use. I'm not looking for a perfect product. I knew from reviews that the handle might not have the best fit, but I was okay with that because the handle will probably be replaced multiple times over the life of the axe. The head is what I'm paying for, and what I expect to last for my lifetime. I'd rather not have to grind it back an eighth of an inch before even using it once. 

But if those who really know axes tell me it will be fine, I'd just as soon use it and save everyone the hassle of exchanges and more postage.

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Honyuk96 (Dec 6, 2018)

In the "hot saws" forum there is a separate timbersports sub forum. Ask there and you may get more feedback. I know what i'd do if that's what i received but i already mentioned that. Good luck


----------



## banditt007 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thats really bad, cheap chinese axes have a better grind. Send it back. If you are paying good money, and they can't get the whole thing right send it back. Next one that comes in and is no good in one way or another..... just go fiskars


----------



## CR888 (Dec 6, 2018)

HB steel is well tempered and will take some time (like years) of use before you wear it down enough to true it up. The axe bit should perform OK but HB are a top shelf hand forged bit that should be better than that. You expect & have paid good money for it, you deserve better, not 'perfect' but better. I would email the pics to HB and explain your concerns & see what they say. The company has been around since 1697....I bet they know how to treat people and keep a customer.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 7, 2018)

I would expect maybe a **** job like that from a $15 Harbor Freight unit. Hopefully you didn't pay much more than that.


----------



## hokisama (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone. I think I'll be looking into the exchange policy. Unfortunately the axe was not bought directly from Hults Bruk so I'll have to work with the middle man for an exchange.


----------



## hokisama (Dec 7, 2018)

Ha ha. When it rains it pours. I went to pick up a piston I had on order from the local Stihl dealer. While the guy was ringing me up I opened up the box to inspect the piston. Both rings were on the piston but broken. They're ordering me a new one. What has happened to the Quality Control department in these "top of the line" companies?


----------



## milkman (Dec 7, 2018)

I'd get an exchange, that's unacceptable for that kind of money.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Dec 10, 2018)

If you look at the reviews of the HB Atran on Amazon it appears the quality is highly variable, some are superb and some so flawed that they might be dangerous to the user or a bystander. If enough people reject inferior axes, maybe the word will get back that they need to improve the quality control process.


----------



## NCPT (Dec 10, 2018)

I would send that back in a heartbeat. It will take forever to get those bevels where they should be.

I have gotten into restoring axes but if were to buy one, I would give Buckin Billy Ray's axes serious consideration.


----------



## michael j (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow! That's bad craftsmanship!


----------



## 250R (Feb 2, 2019)

Made in China?


----------



## michael j (Feb 8, 2019)

So...Did ya ever send it back?


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 8, 2019)

That looks like a factory second axe.
They are on ebay, 30 less than new.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/362531330758?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Adam Kinequon (Mar 7, 2019)

If your looking for a good axe, spend me a pm. I restore Vintage axe's. Can make you what ever you'd like. Pic is of my personal wood splitter. A Huts Burk Tasmanian Pattern on a Australian Gum haft. Restored and polished the head, then painstakingly carved out the handle.


----------

